# Scam?? Call from Egyptian number. Worried.



## dubinamerica (22 Jun 2008)

Just noticed that there's a few missed calls on my home phone from a number I didn't recognize (00 20 899 419 54 ) .. Checked this and it's supposedly a number in Egypt. Google'd it and looks like some egyptian numbers are used as part of a scam. 
Any one come across this? I'm worried now about my bank account... could someone have the details to wire money out of here ?? Our phone number is ex-directory also.


----------



## mathepac (22 Jun 2008)

It could just be an auto-dialler slavishly working its way through all the numbers in a particulay area code...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jun 2008)

You really have nothing to be worried about.

Forget the calls. What can they do with your bank account details? They can't simply transfer money out of it.

Your mind is working overtime.

Brendan


----------



## newirishman (23 Jun 2008)

Any friends currently being on holiday in Egypt?


----------



## Welfarite (23 Jun 2008)

Brendan's right, your mind is really working overtime! It says something about how paranoid we have become (justified or not) when a unrecognised missed call on our phone has us thinking our bank accounts will be cleared out! Remember the good old days when you wouldn't evn know you missed a call, never mind see the caller's number ?!? 

Relax, dubinamerica!


----------



## dubinamerica (24 Jun 2008)

I think there's an immense amount of carelessness here in ireland regarding finances etc.. people not bothering to cover up their pin number when they pay for items, use ATM etc. I think it's better to be prepared and keep the eyes open but maybe I am being over cautious, but identity theft is such a real issue and people don't realize how easy it can be.. having lived in the states for a few years, this is really hammered home, both in work and just in day to day life.. we had no friends holidaying in egypt and getting multiple calls (and no messages) from an unknown phone number is definitely worrying. I checked this on line and apparently there are well known scams involving phone number emanating (or appearing to ) from egypt .. Think I'm paranoid.. but there are people out to get us !! : )


----------



## BOXtheFOX (25 Jun 2008)

I even have a paper shredder to shred all my address details, Clubcard details, invoices etc before I put them in my green bin. Crazy.


----------



## Graham_07 (25 Jun 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I even have a paper shredder to shred all my address details, Clubcard details, invoices etc before I put them in my green bin. Crazy.


 
Not crazy. We shred anything with personal details on before binning, including, envelopes, junk mail, any unwanted internet printouts, emails, supermarket receipts etc. Think it was €29.99 at Tesco for the shredder. At work (accountant) I shred any waste items, working papers etc. at time of use ( shredder next to desk) even if no client identification on it.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2008)

The day that _North African _scammers resort to stealing _Tesco Clubcard _points will be a sad one for everybody. Including all self respecting scammers.


----------



## Guest120 (25 Jun 2008)

All my posts self destruct 5 minutes after posting for security reasons.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (25 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> The day that _North African _scammers resort to stealing _Tesco Clubcard _points will be a sad one for everybody. Including all self respecting scammers.


 
www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-444669/Obsessed-PC-ran-75-000-points-using-Tesco-*clubcard*-*scam*.html - 62k


----------



## brodiebabe (25 Jun 2008)

OP - search for the ph. number of the call you received on this site.  You may get some more info. on the caller...

http://whocallsme.com/


----------



## Jock04 (26 Jun 2008)

Or just accept that it's probably a pyramid scheme.............


----------



## car (26 Jun 2008)

> Or just accept that it's probably a pyramid scheme.............


 
drats and double drats...beaten to it...


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Or just accept that it's probably a pyramid scheme.............


Tut Tut!


----------

